# Traditional Greek wedding



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys and HELP !!!

Soon we are off to a wedding in a monastery and as this is our first big wedding we are wondering what to wear. We are a couple in our early forties and I don't usually wear a suit although I own a few. It's just not my style !! Plus I expect that I will literally melt in the sun. 
Is it a full dark suit or maybe a dress jacket or could I get away with just a shirt and tie ??
Also my wife is wondering about her dress and whether she needs to cover her legs and shoulders whilst in the monastery 
Thanks guys.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*weddings*



samrvy said:


> Hi guys and HELP !!!
> 
> Soon we are off to a wedding in a monastery and as this is our first big wedding we are wondering what to wear. We are a couple in our early forties and I don't usually wear a suit although I own a few. It's just not my style !! Plus I expect that I will literally melt in the sun.
> Is it a full dark suit or maybe a dress jacket or could I get away with just a shirt and tie ??
> ...


hello Samrvy,Im not a guy to advise you geezer to geezer like about geezers clothes ha but I have been to quite a lot of weddings here.Blokes dont usually wear ties here as Ive seen,I brought lots from UK for my husband,nice narrow ones but they have never seen the light of day,I think dark suits are generally kept for funerals.The guys seem to be smart casual for weddings,its the women that go over the top often looking like 1970s Dallas if they are over 30.like a cake.And Ive seen some women looking quite rude in churches,low cut,cleavage out,church or monastery they dont care.Your wife could wear a lovely wrap to go round her shoulders in the monastery and for later in the evening,with the dress just above the knees.Guys always look lovely in a very soft white cotton long sleeved shirt without collar and a pair of soft grey straight tightish modern young material trousers and some cool young shoes,imagine Alan Bates in the film.....Zorba.....casually handsome, ha, the cuffs slightly rolled at the wrists,Im getting carried away,I hope you have a lovey time and dont forget to take a little small change in your pocket,they dont miss a chance for a quick collection...ha,have fun from concertina


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi concertina
Thanks for your advise. What do you think about lady's wearing a long black dress ? 
Cheers SAMRVY


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*wedding*

I think the long black dress,stylish,plain but interesting would be great,a splash of colour in a wrap,or black dress and silver wrap not gold it looks old with some interesting unusual quite loud jewellery perhaps silver colour,black and silver makes a nice statement, its eye-catching and sophisticated.Id go for the black and silver.You can tell I love clothes,if I had money theyd be bursting out of the cupboards.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm kind of assuming you are guests and not the couple in question. A few monasteries I've visited did wish the lady to cover her shoulders and ware a skirt which came to beneath the knee, I think you have much less worries than dressing for a UK wedding. I married my Greek husband in the UK, but at every one of his friends weddings I have to hide all his other clothes to get him to make an effort. All the weddings I have attended here are a huge mix of what ever you want. I usually ware a
nice dress, and force my husband in to a shirt. Except for the bride and occasionally her mother, web still seem the best dressed. One last point though, as you seem to be visiting purely for the wedding thing, I assume you are quite close to the party involved. Do be aware therefore of your responsibility to dress your relation. Often, the person is dressed by family and freinds, which seems lile a nice tradition. Girls obviously know what they are doing, yet my sister got really freeked by in laws trying to help her in to underware. I did attend a wedding not long ago where the groom was waiting around in his pyjamas for help to get dressed from a bunch of boys in jeans and death metal t-shirts. 
To return to you question, ware anything at all that you like. Personally I'd try to be a bit respectful of a monastery, but you can bet most other guests won't.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks alialand. We have been asking friends in our island village about dress code as the wedding shall be on mainland near Thessaloniki and they all seam to agree that most clothes are acceptable. Maybe I will take a few outfits and be ready for a quick change. 
What do you think about wedding gifts ? Some people say that money will be pinned onto the couple as they dance. Some say take a gift and some say not to take a gift because there may be no where for the couple to keep it. 
Thanks SAMRVY


----------

